# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Presidenti Topi dekreton ligjin e regjistrimit te popullsisë, fillon 1 tetor 2011

## dodoni

Europarlamentarët grekë këmbëngulin në problemin e minoriteteve. Reagon Brukseli, duke i dhënë ultimatum Tiranës zyrtare

Shqipëria të raportojë për minoritetet, ndryshe jashtë BE-së

Greqia ushtron presion në BE që Shqipëria të regjistrojë minoritetin grek dhe të plotësojë të drejtat e tyre

Altin Metaj, Athinë
Brenda vitit 2003 Shqipëria duhet të dorëzojë një raport të saktë për përmasat e minoriteteve që jetojnë brenda territorit të saj. Në qoftë se nuk e bën një gjë të tillë, atëherë do të ketë pasoja në nënshkrimin e Marrëveshjes së Integrim -Asociimit me BE. Një nga kushtet që i është vënë Shqipërisë për të firmosur Marrëveshjen e Asociimit për në BE, mesa duket është edhe respektimi i të drejtave të minoritetit, kryesisht atij grek, në Shqipëri. Deputetë në Parlamentin grek e kanë ngritur problemin në fjalë në një interpelancë me ministrin e Jashtëm grek Papandreu, në fund të muajit qershor. Në fillim të korrikut, janë sërisht eurodeputetët grekë, të cilët e shtrojnë problemin në Parlamentin Europian, duke vënë një sërë pyetjesh. Në përgjigje të këtyre pyetjeve, i ngarkuari me Politikat Rajonale, Mishel Barnie, tha se në qoftë se Shqipëria deri në fund të vitit nuk ka bërë një raport të qartë për të gjithë minoritetet që jetojnë aty, do të ketë probleme në nënshkrimin e marrëveshjes me BE-në.
Papandreu: Për minoritetet, Shqipëria ka punë me BE 
Interpelanca e kërkuar nga disa deputetë të PASOK-ut kishte të bënte me të gjitha problemet që sipas tyre, kanë pakicat greke në Shqipëri. Gjatë përgjigjes së tij, Papandreu theksoi se respektimi i të drejtave të minoritetit grek në Shqipëri, është baza për marrëdhënie të mira, jo vetëm ndërmjet dy vendeve, por edhe më gjerë, ndërmjet Shqipërisë dhe BE-së. Në këtë drejtim, - shtoi ai - Shqipëria ka marrë angazhime serioze, të cilat në qoftë se nuk do ti mbajë do të vihet në dyshim gatishmëria e saj për të firmosur Marrëveshjen e Asociim-Stabilizimit me BE. 
Pyetjet, të cilat më shumë janë kërkesa, të cilat iu dhanë për përgjigje ministrit të Jashtëm grek nga deputetët grekë të PASOKU-t janë të njëjta me ato që organizata Omonia i ka dorëzuar qeverisë shqiptare: si regjistrimi i minoritetit grek, zgjerimi i mësimit të gjuhës greke, përdorimi i greqishtes si gjuhë zyrtare në zyrat shtetërore, përdorimi i tabelave në greqisht ku jeton minoriteti grek etj. 
Në lidhje me pyetjet e mësipërme ministri i Jashtëm grek, Papandreu tha se Qeveria greke i jep rëndësi të madhe vërtetimit dhe respektimit të të drejtave të minoritetit në Shqipëri. Një gjë të tillë e vërteton edhe nënshkrimi me Shqipërinë i marrëveshjes së Miqësisë, Bashkëpunimit dhe Fqinjësisë së Mirë më 1996. Gjithashtu, meqë mu dha rasti, dua të theksoj edhe një herë se çështja e respektimit të të drejtave të minoriteteve në Shqipëri, dhe në veçanti atij grek, i kalon kufijtë e marrëdhënieve dypalëshe dhe në një rreth më të gjërë përcakton marrëdhëniet e Shqipërisë me BE-në. Në këtë kuadër, Shqipëria ka marrë përsipër, jo vetëm përballë Greqisë por edhe BE-së, respektimin e të drejtave të minoriteteve që jetojnë brenda kufijve të saj, ku patjetër përfshihet edhe ai grek.
Gjithashtu gjatë takimit të Trojkës me Shqipërinë në Tiranë më 13 janar 2003, përcaktova qartë, në emër të Presidencës greke në BE, që ecuria për nënshkrimin e marrëveshjes së Asociimit-Stabilizimit do të varet midis të tjerash edhe nga mundësia për tiu përgjigjur plotësisht detyrimeve të saj të pazgjidhura. 
Kërkesat e grekëve
 Regjistrimi i popullsisë, gjatë të cilit të përmbahen pyetje, të cilat kanë të bëjnë me kombësinë dhe besimin fetar. Në këtë mënyrë, do të mund të dalë numri i saktë i komunitetit grek dhe atij ortodoks në Shqipëri.
 Zgjerimi i mësimit të gjuhës greke në zonat ku jeton minoriteti grek.
 Përdorimi i greqishtes si gjuhë zyrtare në zyrat shtetërore si dhe të jenë në greqisht të gjitha tabelat në zonat ku banon minoriteti.
 Pjesëmarrje e barabartë edhe e minoritetit në aparatin shtetëror
 Përcaktimi i saktë i kufijve të zonave ku jeton minoriteti
 Të pranohet që Himara është zonë minoritare, ashtu siç është konstatuar nga dëshira e lirë e banorëve të saj. 
Bruksel, 3 korrik 2003
Presioni: Raporti deri në fund të 2003
Deri në fund të 2003 Shqipëria duhet ti dorëzojë Komisionit Evropian, të dhëna të sakta për përmasat e minoriteteve që jetojnë brenda territorit të saj, përndryshe do të ketë pasoja jo vetëm për nënshkrimin e marrëveshjes së Asociimit, por edhe në të ardhmen për tu bërë anëtare e BE-së. Këtë tha i ngarkuari me Politikat Rajonale, komisioneri Mishel Barnie, gjatë një deklarate që daton më 3 korrik, në përgjigje të një sërë pyetjesh të dy eurodeputetëve grekë. Sipas agjencisë greke të lajmeve MPA, të dy deputetët europarlamentarë grekë në pyetjet e tyre nënvizonin se sipas denoncimeve nga përfaqësues të minoritetit grek në Shqipërinë e Jugut dhe deputetit të Parlamentit shqiptar, zotit Karamelo në Konferencën për shtyp dhënë në Parlamentin Evropian, fondet e programit të përbashkët Interreg II, u përdorën në masën 30% ndërsa Interreg III A (2000-2006) nuk ka filluar të zbatohet. Të dy deputetët gjithashtu kërkuan nga Komisioni Evropian që të informohen nëse informacioni i mësipërm është i saktë ose jo, dhe pse kjo vonesë në zbatimin e këtyre programeve. Nga ana tjetër ata kërkuan të dinin se çfarë masash mendon të marrë Komisioni, në mënyrë që regjistrimi i popullsisë të bëhet sipas dokumenteve dhe rregullave të BE-së në mënyrë që të kemi një pasqyrë të qartë, jo vetëm të madhësisë së minoritetit grek, por edhe të minoriteteve të tjera.
Në përgjigjen e tij, Barnie tha se që nga 1991, Shqipëria përfitoi fonde nëpërmjet programeve FARE dhe CARDS si dhe nga programe të tjera dhe është e vërtetë që ka një ngadalësim për përfundimin e tyre. Programi Interreg III filloi në dhjetor të 2002 dhe do të vazhdojë deri në 2008,- tha ai duke shtuar se Shqipëria në kuadrin e nënshkrimit me BE të Marrëveshjes së Asociimit, e ka të qartë se duhet të dorëzojë në Komisionin Evropian të dhëna të sakta për madhësinë e minoriteteve, deri në fund të 2003. 
Copyright 2002 Shekulli  


Nuk e di në është ky ultimatum zyrtar nga BE apo vetëm mendim i gazetarit tonë. 
Mendoj se statistika nuk është gjë e keqe po të mos ishte nxitja greke për shqiptarët që punojnë në Greqi për të deklaruar veten e tyre si grek, por mendoj se edhe shqiptarët e dijnë tani se greku nuk është askushi (dhe edhe ata që ende se dijnë sikur ky Karameli këtu, kombi do tua mësoj këtë dhe shpejt do ta marri vesh) dhe nuk do ta bëjnë një gabim të tillë, që poqese do të bëhej nuk do tua falte historia. 
Mendoj se edhe qeveria dhe gjithë intelekualët e vendit duhet ta mbrojnë popullin e tyre nga asimilimet po të jetë nevoja, gjë që unë pak e besoj se do të ketë nevoja sepse kam besim të plotë tek vetdija kombëtare e shqiptarëve të çfarëdo krahine apo feje qofshin ata.  

Përshëndetje

----------


## Kosovari_78_Ca

Vështirësi në procesin e verifikimit të popullsisë në jug të Shqipërisë  


 Në jug të Shqipërisë procesi i verifikimit në vend të popullsisë dhe regjistrimi faktik po has vështirësi serioze, për shkak të emigracionit tejet të lartë që ka kjo zonë. Ndërkohë përfaqësues të tre komunave, Finiq, Livadhja e Mesopotam në Sarandë kanë dalë edhe në një proteste masive, ku denoncojnë sipas tyre, përpjekjet e qeverise shqiptare për të ulur e minimizuar numrin e përgjithshëm të minoritarëve greke në Shqipëri 

Regjistrimi i popullsisë një nga inisiativat më dinamike dhe koherente të ministrisë së pushtetit vendor në Shqipëri, gjendet në vështirësi realizimi në jug të Shqipërisë. Ky proces që po i paraprin edhe ndarjes së re elektorale dhe përfundimit të listave të zgjedhjeve, është për nga rëndësia mjaft përcaktues për ecurinë e integrimit të Shqipërisë në BE. Në jug të Shqipërisë procesi i verifikimit në vend të popullsisë dhe regjistrimi faktik po has vështirësi serioze, për shkak të emigracionit tejet të lartë që ka ky rajon. Grupet e verifikimit të popullsisë të ngritura nga komunat e bashkitë e të monitoruara prej përfaqësuesve të OSCE-se i gjejne mbyllur dyert e qindra familjeve të cilët gjenden pa asnjë adrese e ndoshta edhe ne emigracion. Prefekti ë rretheve jugore, Anesti Decka pohon për Dë, se  po merren të gjitha massat për të zgjidhur këtë problem, duke realizuar detyrën e përcaktuar nga qeveria Shqiptare. Ndërkaq komunat e minoritetit grek në jug të vendit kanë nisur ta kundërshtojnë këtë proces, duke e cilësuar atë si të padrejtë e të manipuluar. Përfaqësues të tre komunave, Finiq, Livadhja e Mesopotam në Sarandë kanë dalë edhe në një proteste masive ku denoncojnë sipas tyre, përpjekjet e qeverise shqiptare për të ulur e minimizuar numrin e përgjithshëm të minoritarëve greke në Shqipëri. Një nga drejtuesit e këtyre protestave, eksponenti i organizates Omonia dhe ish deputet, Ziso Lluci deklaron për mediat, se popullsia minoritare, nuk e njeh rregjistrimin e popullsisë së vitit 2001 të realizuar nga INSTAT, Instituti Shteteror Shqiptar i Statistikave, mbi bazën e të cilit po kryhet edhe regjistrimi aktual. Drejtuesi i protestave Ziso Lluci deklaron se ky regjistrim nuk është aspak real, pasi minoriteti është dhjetëfish më tepër, duke e çuar numrin e përgjithshëm të minoritarëve grek në Shqipëri aq sa e reklamon herë pas here edhe i shumëdiskutuari greko-amerikani, Nikolas Geixh, që një javë më parë ishte në jug të Shqipërisë me rastin e festës së Omonias. Kjo lëvizje e eksponentëve të Omonias sipas analistëve serioz bëhet për faktin, se në rendin e dites të Brukselit për muajin e ardhshëm jane problemet në Shqipëri, zgjedhjet e pritshme dhe çështja e minoriteteve. 

Odise Kote

----------


## Davius

_Tiranë, 13:50_

Shqipëria në vitin 2007 do të organizojë regjistrimin e popullatës në të cilin për herë të parë në formularet regjistruese do të ketë grafë të posaçme për përkatësinë fetare dhe nacionale të popullatës, deklaroi kryeministri shqiptar Sali Berisha.

Siç lajmëroi korrespondenti i Makfaks-it nga Tirana, Berisha në intervistën e dhënë për televizionin satelitor shqiptar "Klan" deklaroi se në një shtet demokratik është normale të mbahet një regjistrim i tillë.

Duke iu përgjigjiur një pyetje gazetareske se si do të jetë regjistrimi nëse 400 mijë shqiptarë që punojnë në Greqi përcaktohen si grekë, kryeministri shqiptar theksoi se çdonjëri mund të shprehet si të dëshirojë.

----------


## Arcimedes

U, pse tani u kujtua zoti Sali???
Un kujtoja se ekzistonte nje rregjistrim i tille, por me mire vone se kurre. 

Aman, kur flet edhe Sali Berisha per shtet demokratik, atehere vajmedet atyre gjerave qe thote ai. 

Hajt mo ishallah shkojne punet mire me ate Salen ne krye te "shtetit demokratik".

----------


## Wordless

A e ka menduar mire Z. Berisha kete pune? A ka pare ndonje vend tjeter ne 
Bote ku u kerkohet qyetetareve te deklarjone kombesine sipas qefit ne
nje rregjistrim zyrtar?!

----------


## bavarezi5

Kjo me kujton nje ngjarje ne Tetove, kur gjate regjistrimit te popullates dhe perkatesise fetare njer vella shkruhet turk e njeri shqiptar lol lol

Ja krize identiteti vllo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Iceberg

Eshte nje moment vertet kyc ne historine e Shqiperise. Ne fakt eshte nje moment kyc ne fushaten e helenizimit te Shqiperise.
Tani po i hapen petet lakrorit se pse greket ja bene te mundur "fitoren" Berishes me 3 korrik.
Ligji per vetedeklarimin e kombesise eshte pa dyshimin me te vogel ligji me antikombetar ne historine e parlamentarizmit shqiptar. Ky regjistrim do te kete pasoja negative te pariparueshme ne zhvillimet e ardhshme shqiptare. 
Njerezit ne baze te lirive demokratike te civilizimit te sotem  mund te nderrojne fene sa here te duan por jo kombesine.

Jam i bindur qe perpos te keqijave qe ka patur rregjimi komunist  ne Shqiperi, asnjehere nuk ka detyruar ndonje anetar te enklavave greke apo te ndonje kombesije tjeter qe te mohojne origjinen e tyre kombetare. Dihet tashme qe ne baze te statistikave te vitit 1989 qe jane te fundit statistika te te sakta ne Shqiperi popullsia e shtetasve me origjine greke ka qene dike rreth pak me shume se 58.000 banore.
Duke marre parasysh shpernguljen  e madhe te shume ketyre ne Greqi pas vitit 1990, popullsia e sotme e shetasve me origjine greke ne Shqiperi duhet te jete disa here me e vogel.
Greket bene nje tentative ta miratojne ligjin qe eshte tashme ne fuqi te vetedeklarimit te kombesise diku rreth vitit 1994 ne mos gabohem dhe fale atdhetarizmit te dy deputeteve te mazhorances se asaj kohe te nderuareve Uran Butka dhe Shefqet Hoxha nuk u miratua.
Tashme dihet revolucioni i 97-es qe permbysi gjithcka ne Shqiperi dhe parlamenti kuinsling e kaloi kete ligj famekeq ne legjislaturen pas 97. 

Rrgjistrimi i ri i popullsise do ta nxjerre numrin e grekeve ne Shqiperi disa fish me te madh. Kjo do te ndodhi per disa aresye:
1. Varferia ekstreme ne Shqiperi ( dhe kjo fale strategjise dhe kolapsit ekonomik te ushtruar nga Greqia) do ti detyroje shume shqiptare (sic i ka detyruar mijera emigrante te varfer ne Greqi) te deklarohen greke. 

2. Nuk e e vej ne dyshim qe nga ana tjeter do te derdhen me milliona euro greke qe njerezit te deklarohen greke ne gjendjet civile.

Kjo pra ka qene qellimi afatgjate i Greqise qe ta mbaje Shqiperine ne varferi ekstreme qe kjo varferi ti sherbeje atyre per kete rregjistrim.
Ku regjistrim behet pikerisht ne kohen kur diskutohet statusi perfundimtar i Kosoves qe te perdoret si kundrapeshe "fakti" qe ne Shqiperi jeton nje minoritet prej me shume se 500.000 grekesh (600.000 deklaronte Gramoz Pashko ne Zvicer ne vitin 1997) dhe ky minoritet sipas grekeve shtypet dhe persekutohet dhe duhet te fitoje po aq pavaresi sa kerkon Kosova nga Serbia. Uroj me gjithe zemer qe ky parashikim ogurzi te mos ndodhe.

Pervec kesaj stuate katastrofike per Shqiperine edhe ashtu ne situate shume te veshtire deklarimi i perkatesise fetare do te krijoje apo thelloje percarjen fetare mes shqiptareve per te cilen fqinjet tane kane investuar kaq shume gjate ketyre 15 vjeteve. 
Eshte koha qe te gjthe shqiptaret atdhedashes e patriote ti hapin syte e te bejne c'eshte e mundur qe ky ligj te parandalohet dhe te abrogohet.
Ne se e lejome tani  me vone do te jete e pamundur te korrigjohet.

----------


## [xeni]

Shume interesant do jete. Edhe propaganda para regjistrimit, edhe rezultatet e komentet qe do u behen me pas.

----------


## Lioness

Ne cdo vend (ne perendim te pakten) ka statistika, regjistrime te tilla.  
Nuk e kuptoj cfare shqetesimi krijon ky regjistrim.  Pastaj si percaktohet kombesia?  Nenshtetesia?  Mesa lexova une behet fjale per kombesine dhe perkatesise fetare, jo nenshtetesine.  Kombesia ime do te jete gjithmone shqiptare, pavaresisht se mund te marr nenshtetesine amerikane.  Perkatesia ime fetare eshte gjithashtu nje zgjedhje personale qe nuk ka te beje me ceshtjen e kombesise.  Seriozisht mendoni se 400 mije shqiptare ne Greqi do te (vete)identifikohen si greke?  Po shqiptaret ne Itali, dhe ata do (vete)identifikohen si italiane?  Nqs po (fatkeqesisht do shtoja), atehere eshte zgjedhja e tyre personale, e paimponuar nga askush.  Por njoh shume shqiptare nga te dyja anet qe s'ma merr mendja se do ta benin nje gje te tille.  Ndaj nuk e kuptoj panikun, me duket me shume, si gjithmone eshte sensacionizem i mediave, ndaj te cilave nuk duhet te bihen pre nocione te tilla te shenjta si perkatesia kombetare.

----------


## dodoni

> Rrgjistrimi i ri i popullsise do ta nxjerre numrin e grekeve ne Shqiperi disa fish me te madh. Kjo do te ndodhi per disa aresye:
> 1. Varferia ekstreme ne Shqiperi ( dhe kjo fale strategjise dhe kolapsit ekonomik te ushtruar nga Greqia) do ti detyroje shume shqiptare (sic i ka detyruar mijera emigrante te varfer ne Greqi) te deklarohen greke. 
> 
> 2. Nuk e e vej ne dyshim qe nga ana tjeter do te derdhen me milliona euro greke qe njerezit te deklarohen greke ne gjendjet civile.


Se pari deklarimi i popullsise duhet jete konfidencial sic behet ne te gjitha vendet e botes. Duke pasur parasysh kete, emigrantet nuk jane te detyruar qe te deklarojne kombesi tjeter sepse greku nuk mund ta dije se si jane deklaruar ata ne Shqiperi. Poashtu, me sa e di une, greku i ka detyruar emigrantet ne Greqi te deklarohen ortodoks me fe por jo greke. 

Edhe nese greket derdhin miliona per kete pune (per c'gje qeveria jone nuk duhet te lejoj), prape ata nuk mund ta ndikojne rezultatin sepse nuk kane kurrfare sigurie se cfare deklarimi do bej popullsia ne votime. Shqiptaret mund ti marrin keto para e pastaj te deklarohen prape shqiptare. 


Tekefundit, njerezit jane te lire te ndjehen ashtu sic duan, ata qe jane shqiptare deklarohen shqiptare. Ne Kosove, ka pasur shume raste kur shqiptaret e kane flijuar edhe gjithe familjen e tyre por nuk e kane deklaruar veten e tyre te ndonje kombesie tjeter cfare ata nuk i perkasin. Shqiptaret ne Shqiperi, asnje pa perjashtim, nuk kane kercenime te tilla te deklarohen dicka tjeter nga cfare jane. 

Regjistrime e statistika te tilla jane te mira e te vlefshme sepse gjithmone duhet ditur struktura e popullsise. Dhe jo vetem per keto ceshtje, por edhe per gjendjen e pasurise etj. etj. ashtu sic behet edhe CENSUS-i ne Amerike. 

Tung

----------


## Albo

Statistikat e fundit zyrtare te shtetit shqiptar ne lidhje me perkastesine kombetare dhe besimin fetar i perkasin kohes se mbretit Zog, 70 vjet me pare. Te gjitha shifrat zyrtare te rregjimit komunist jane sa te genjeshterta per vete politikave qe ndoqi rregjimi, por edhe shokuese: fakti qe rregjimi i Enver Hoxhes ishte shteti i vetem i veteshpallu ateist ne bote. Dhe keto shifrat e 70 vjeteve me pare, i perdorin sot te gjithe shqiptaret qe kerkojne te njohin nga afer se cilat jane numrat reale te komunituteve te tyre etnike apo fetare ne vend. Keto shifra i perdorin edhe gazetaret, edhe burrat e shtetit, edhe te huajt qe bejne studime e perpilojne statistika per Shqiperine.

Pra, Republika e Shqiperise eshte nje shtet qe nuk ka statistika te sakta e te plota mbi demografine e saj dhe komunitetet fetare qe veprojne aktivitetin e tyre ne Shqiperi. Kjo eshte jo vetem nje turp me permasa kombetare, por eshte edhe nje pengese kryesore per vete punen e cdo qeverie qe nuk e ka idene se sa homogjen apo heterogjen eshte popullsia shqiptare, dhe cfare relievi shpirteror ekziston ne token shqiptare. Keto statistika te sakta zyrtare jane me vlere jo vetem ne politikat qeveritare apo ne perpilimin e listave te zgjedhesve, por edhe per te njohur me mire elektoratin shqiptar partite politike qe veprojne ne vend.

*Kush jane pro dhe kunder mbajtjes se censusit te popullates ne 2007?*

Pro jane te gjithe ata qe duan te mesojne te verteten e struktures demografike shqiptare, cila eshte lista e pakicave kombetare ne vend, sa % te popullsise perben cdo minoritet ne vend, ku jane perqendruar keto minoritete, sa eshte popullsia e qyteteve dhe fshatrave te Shqiperise, sa eshte popullsia e gjithe Shqiperise, sa banore jetojne ne Shqiperi, sa prej tyre kane emigruar nga Shqiperia, sa shqiptare besojne ne Zot, sa shqiptare nuk besojne ne Zot, sa % e shqiptareve jane X,Y,Z besimtare, e me rradhe, sa shtetas kane nenshtetesi te tjera nga ajo shqiptare, etj si keto. 

Ata qe jane kunder ketij censusi jane ata qe nuk u intereson e verteta qe te dali ne shesh dhe e justifikojne kete gjoja me spekulimet apo nderhyrjet qe mund te bejne qarqe te caktuara ne proces. Ky ne vetvete eshte vetem nje justifikim qe fsheh nje mentalitet turme te trasheguar nga koha e rregjimit komunist. Ketyre njerezve u pelqen qe te mos e njohin Shqiperine e shqiptaret per ata qe jane sot ne vitin 2006, por u pelqen qe te besojne tek ato pergjithesimet qe ata i kane ngulitur fort ne mendjen e tyre per Shqiperine e shqiptaret. Keta jane ata qe u pelqen te spekullojne me "homogjenitetin" apo "heterogjenitetin" e shqiptareve si popull, dhe spekullimet kane jete aq kohe sa nuk ekzistojne shifra zyrtare. Keta jane ata qe nuk jane shume te interesuar qe ato pyetjet e mesiperme te marrin pergjigje nga goja e cdo shqiptari si shtetas i lire, por u intereson qe vete keta te flasin ne emrin e gjithe Shqiperise e shqiptareve. Ajo qe ky grup njerezish nuk ka kuptuar eshte qe ka perenduar koha ku shqiptaret viheshin ne turme si bageti dhe ne emer te tyre fliste "i Madhi" apo "Partia". Sot jane kohe te tjera, kohe ne te cilat cdo shqiptar ka te drejten te jetoje jeten e tij si ta doje, pa i dhene kurkujt llogari dhe pa ia deleguar kurkujt te drejten per ti veshur nje identitet etnik apo fetar te genjeshtert e mashtrues.

*Cfare do te arrihet me kete census te popullates?*

Qeveria do te mundi te mesoje me ne fund numrin e vertete te banoreve te saj. Partite politike do te mund te bejne llogarite e tyre se sa eshte % reale e votuesve ne zgjedhesve, dhe sa % e popullsise ka emigruar nga vendi. Ai shqiptari besimtar do te mesoje se sa % e shqiptareve e identifikojne veten besimtare dhe i perkasin te njejtit komunitet fetar. Ministrite do te mesojne se sa eshte % reale e popullsise qe jeton ne fshat dhe ne qytet. Qeverite lokale do te mesojne se sa eshte numri real i banoreve te fshateve, qyteteve, rretheve te tyre. Kurse ne emigrantet shqiptare ne bote do te mesojme se sa eshte numri i shqiptareve qe kane emigruar ne Greqi, Itali, Amerike, e me rradhe.

Kuptohet qe censusi dhe raporti final i tij do tu heqi te drejten e spekullimit te gjithe atyre shqiptareve apo te huajve qe u pelqen te spekullojne me numrat, minoritetet, % e popullsise shqiptare. Dhe shqiptaret kudo qe jane do te marrin mesimin e dyte me te madh demokratik pas te drejtes se votes, te drejten per te jetuar, besuar e levizur te lire pa u ndikuar aspak nga turma apo grupe te caktuara.

Albo

----------


## FЯODO

Persa i perket popullates besoj se perqindja e sakte duhet te jete 98% shqiptar :shkelje syri: 
1% grek dhe 1% vllah+maqedon :buzeqeshje:  
Ndersa per fene besoj se keto jane statistikat me te sakta dhe realiste:

Agnostik - 60%
Mysliman-20%
Ortodoks - 10%
Katolik - 3%
Pa fe ose qe nuk i perket nje grupi te caktuar fetar - 7%

----------


## Qerim

Edhe une jam krejtesisht kunder mbajtjes se ketij regjistrimi.Po luhet me zjarrin.Ne kemi derdhur kaq shume gjak dhe djerse per kete shtet dhe komb dhe cdo gje rrezikohet nga nje kaprico demokratike.Ne jemi shtet i vogel dhe i varfer,i rraskapitur nga komunizmi, nuk duhet ti lejojme vetes llukse te tilla.Te bashkohemi me Kosoven ,te kalojne edhe nja 10 vjet dhe atehere ndoshta.Jam dakort me parafolesin qe perse pikerisht para shpalljes se panvarsise se Kosoves?Me duket se luhet nje loje e ndyre kunder nesh.Me sa di une Berishes nuk i eshte bere ndonje presion nga bota ,sic ju be Maqedonise.Nese Berisha e ben kete, do te jete armiku me i madh i kombit shqiptar.Berisha ne vend te merret me ekonomine qe eshte per toke, po enderron me sy hapur si nje i dehur.A ka kontroll ky njeri ?E di qe ne PD mund te beje cte doje, po jashte saj ?

----------


## Lioness

> Nese Berisha e ben kete, do te jete armiku me i madh i kombit shqiptar.Berisha ne vend te merret me ekonomine qe eshte per toke, po enderron me sy hapur si nje i dehur.A ka kontroll ky njeri ?E di qe ne PD mund te beje cte doje, po jashte saj ?


Nese Berisha ben cfare?  Pastaj perse do dal armik i kombit?  Kjo shprehje eshte nje "oxymoron" Qerim, sepse vetem nqs sipas statistikave (te cilat jane te vetevendosura, me vullnet te lire) del qe jemi me shume "heterogjene" se sa e mendojme, atehere s'behet fjale per komb, apo jo?!  
Le qe po vini "kujen" kot dhe para kohe.  Per mendimin tim, statistikat e kombesise nuk kane per te ndryshuar (ndoshta ne nje perqindje te paperfillshme).  E vetmja gje qe do ndryshoje disi (sipas mendimit tim) do jete perkatesia fetare, e cila s'ka te beje me nocionin e kombit.

----------


## panchovilla

Une jam pro censusit. Nuk ka nevoje askush te kete frike nga censusi. Ne duhet ta dijme se sa % jane joshqiptare apo sa % i takojne fese se caktuar apo sa % jane te pafe. Keshtu qe ata qe dalin kundra jane kundra realitetit. Por realiteti nuk fshihet vetem nese nuk e bejme numrimin. Kjo eshte si struci qe e fut koken ne rere per mos ti pare te tjeret :ngerdheshje: . Nuk ka nevoje per panik.

----------


## Tulipani Zi

Une nuk besoj se kombesia eshte e nevojsheme. Censusi per fe ndoshta eshte i nevojshem pasi akoma perdoren statistikat e 70 viteve me pare, por prape e shoh si te demshem per nje vend te brishte si Shqiperia qe bie shume lehte pre e influencave te huaja. 

Nuk do cuditem fare sikur ky census te nxjerre edhe nje komunitet Italian ne Ultesiren Perendimore. Ne baze te nje ligji Italian qe perdoret prej futbollistve Amerikano Jugore shume Shqiptare do perpiqen te vertetojne "Italianizmin" e tyre nepermejt dokumentave qe te gjithe e dime se sa e lehte eshte ti falsifikosh ne Shqiperi. Po keshtu edhe ne Jug me aspirantet per shtetesi Greke.

Ata qe perkrahin kete metode besoj se jane kryesisht te Krishtere qe duan ti heqin petkun Islamik njehere e mire Shqiperise. Ne fakt nje rritje e konsiderueshme e aderuesve ne Evangjelizem keto 15 vitet e fundit duhet marre ne konsiderate.

Gjithsesi besoj se nuk ka nevoje per census Kombesie. Kombesine sic u tha me siper nuk e ndryshon dot njeriu ndaj edhe statistikat ekzistuese jane me se te mjaftueshme. Perberja fetare duhet rishikuar.

----------


## Brari

ne shtetin ku un jetoj .. ne pasosh thuhet.. filan fisteki   lindur ne x me aq e kaq eshte shtetas i ketij shteti dhe se ka kte numer identiteti me 8 shifra.. nje foto aty  e ca shifra qe sdi cfar jan dhe vula e shtetit dhe zyres qe me ka dhen pasoshin.. e kaq..
as fe as ideologji ska aty.. as vend banim  as adres.. 

sdi cdo bej qeverria ne shqiperi por feja ne pasaport me duket nje gomarllek..

----------


## [xeni]

Brari, 
Ku thuhet se do shenohet feja ne pasaporte?

----------


## Wordless

Nenshtetesia (qytetaria) dhe kombesia jane dy gjera te ndryshme; mund te jesh 
nenshtetase amerikane, por me kombesi Shqipetare. Kombesia trashegohet
nga gjaku; ne rasitn kur fitohet (me vendim Presidencjal), ajo i trashegohet
femijes. Tani te kthehemi te problemi me Shqiperine kur ngaterrohen keto
dy nocjone; minoritaret greke ne Shqiperi jane me kombesi Greke dhe me 
nenshtetesi Shqiptare. Nenshtetesia Greke ju jepet automatikisht ne baze
te kombesise, nqs ata vendosin te jeteojne ne Greqi . Nderkohe banoret
nje pjese e Bregut te Detit - zona e Himares , te cilet kane fituar
nenshtetesine Greke me vendime te qeverise Greke, jane kombas Shqipetar.
Nqs do ta linim ne deshiren e njerezve, Franca do ngelej nje grusht vend;
Korsika do deklaroheshin te kombesise Korse, Alsasa e Lorena gjermane,
Haute Savoie -  Savuajard, Basket po ashtu etj etj ... 
Gjithe puna eshte te sovranitetit i Shqiperise mbi tokat e saj; nqs ky regjistrim,
qe po pergatitet do lejoje ndryshimin e kombesise sipas qefit, automatikisht
zona e Himares quhet toke etnike Greke, sepse njerzit, qe banojne aty ne
prej shekujsh, do quhen kombas greke sot per neser!!! 

Gjate luftrave te Ballkanit, Greku ka bere masakra te papara per te deturuar
Shqipetaret e Epirit te deklaroheshin Greke; komisjone te perbere nga 
antare te fuqive te medha vizitonin fshatrat me radhe per te regjistruat 
deklarimet e popullit. Fale kesaj politike, Greku fitoi gjysmen e Shqiperise; pjesa
qe na ka ngelur perbehet nga ato zona ku njerzit, megjithe injorance e terrorin
u deklaruan Shqipetare. Pra kjo pune eshte vulosur ne fillim te shekullit te kaluar,
ç'dru do Z. Berisha te ribeje historine!!! Apo do te humbase dhe ate cope 
vend qe na ka ngelur! 
Ç'do ushtar grek, edhes sot e kesaj dite, ne rreshtoren e mengjesit ben
betimin e ç'lirimit te Vorio Epirit; kete ma ka thene nje grek-arvanitas; jemi
ne gjendje lufte me kete shtet te felliqur, qe nate e dite, me njemije ndyresira
do te na haje te gjalle! 

Mendoj se duhet te levizim per te penguar realizmin e ketij projekti ogurezi
per Shqiperine!

----------


## Lioness

RoniSotiri, dhe nje here perpilimi i statistikave te kombesise dhe perkatesise fetare eshte ogurzi sepse?  Kam plot shok e shoqe nga Himara apo Vuno, Dhermi, te cilet edhe pse flasin greqisht, apo kane folur greqisht me breza, perseri vete-identifikohen me kombesi shqiptare.  Pastaj bashke me ata shqiptare qe emigruan ne Greqi pas 90's kane ikur shume nenshtetas shqiptare me kombesi greke.  Mjafton te shkosh ne jug e te shohesh shtepite bosh.  Nejse pak rendesi ka.

Cdo shtet (sidomos ne perendim) ndermerr census te tille te popullesise bile rregullisht.  Ne US (realiteti demografik ketu eshte ndryshe) ne shume vende, ne spital, ne dyqane etj, ne pergjithesi vemendje te vecante u krijohet perkatesise se rraces, me pyetje te tilla nqs je Amerikan-Afrikan, Latin, Kaukazian etj.  Gjithashtu gjate regjistrimeve per zgjedhje perpilojne lista me te imta, me me detaje, si sa fetare je, cfare feje i takon etj.  Keto statistika perdoren nga grupe lobiste te ndryshme, biles te dy partite kryesore kane lista te medha te ketyre te dhenave.  
Kuptohet, eshte pak veshtire te besh nje analogji me US, pervec nr. te madh te popullesise, sistemi eshte teper i avancuar, realiteti demografik po ashtu eshte ndryshe.  Megjithate e solla si shembull sepse census te tille jane pasqyre e zhvillimit te nje shteti demokratik me institucione te mirefillta, qe u sherben me mire interesave te popullesise kur realiteti i asaj popullesie eshte me i qarte.  (Albo ne postimin e tij ka sqaruar me hollesisht kete ceshtje.)  

PS1: Nuk eshte e vertete qe ushtaret greke betohen cdo dite para flamurit se do clirojne Epirin e Veriut.  
PS2: Pas luftrave te Ballkanit, (pa hequr menjane dhunen ndaj popullesise shqiptare) komisionet e ndryshme te Liges se Kombeve qe u derguan per te hartuar kufinjte e Jugut, hasen veshtiresi te medha per shume arsye, njera prej tyre ishte se nuk kishte nje vije te qarte gjeografike midis shqiptareve grekofone, apo grekeve albafone.  
PS3: (per Brarin) Nuk behet fjale te vendoset perkatesia fetare ne pashaporte, perkundrazi.  Dihet qe aspiratat tona jane te behemi anetare te BE.  Sipas rregullave te BE, perkatesia fetare nuk mund te vihet ne pashaporte.  Shqiperi eshte shtet laik.  Greqia qe nuk eshte me kushtetute shtet laik, u desh te hiqte perkatesine fetare nga pashaporta edhe pse pati shume protesta, peticione per te kunderten.

----------

